# Leopard Attack



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Gents & Ladies, 

A very good family friend of ours was mauled by a leopard tom on his farm on Tuesday. 

He is 84. He is in ICU at the moment. Both his upper jaw and lower jaw has been crushed amongst other serious injuries. He has also picked up inseptesemia in his face now so they cant operate at the moment. 

I know you dont know him but please keep him in your prayers. 

His name is Oom Steve van der Walt. He truely is a legend in the Limpopo province. You can pretty much say he is the South African Davey Crocket. 

The leopard attacked him and another hunter when. He was attacked first and the other hunter WRESTLED the leopard off him which in turn attacked him. Oom Steve then managed to get his rifle even though he was severly injured and shot the leopard off the other hunter. I do not have any more details concerning the other hunter. 

Thanks.


----------



## Landrover (Nov 20, 2007)

Sorry to hear this news. Prayers sent for all involved from my family to theirs!!!


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Thats sad news.

Prayers send for both hunters as I am sure the other hunter must also be in hospital.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Also from my a get well soon to both of them.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Good luck my thoughts are with them.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

OUr thoughts are with them, it is going to be a long and painfull recovery.


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Prayers to them both. I hope that their healing process is fast.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*This just give me the willies thinking about it,*

A good friend of mine was savagaged by a leopard...He says "he saw Jesus in stero and is grateful to be alive".

Prayers sent to the hunters, may God be with them both.


spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks guys,

I am sad to report things are getting worse with him....


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

I really hope that they can prevent infection.

Infection is most times the killer of a leopard attack than a the cat it self...

Keep on praying for his and the other hunter's recovery.

Saw his photo in the Beeld on line and his face took a real hammering


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

http://www.news24.com/Beeld/Suid-Afrika/0,,3-975_2348443,00.html


----------



## zx190 (May 30, 2005)

prayers sent


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Luiperd*

Gebede gestuur.n Luiperd bly maar n bliksem.Hoe gaan dit huidiglik?


----------



## Eric Everson (Jul 10, 2006)

*Prayers*

sent to him.


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

Prayers sent


----------



## NJ-ATHENS (Jan 26, 2007)

Prayers sent from NJ

GOD BLESS


----------

